# How do I find a job in Dubai while in Uk?



## Saddafiqbal

Hi guys.

I just finished university and i want to work in Dubai. i was wondering if u guys can help me with some tips on how to find my ideal job in Dubai...

Ideally i want a finance job (which pays well lol)...please reply with any suggestions...

Thanks

Saddaf


----------



## zaq

Saddafiqbal said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I just finished university and i want to work in Dubai. i was wondering if u guys can help me with some tips on how to find my ideal job in Dubai...
> 
> Ideally i want a finance job (which pays well lol)...please reply with any suggestions...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Saddaf


Hi Saddaf,

That is basically what i did... and now i am in Dubai... it takes time to look for a job here and settle down.. however, looking for a job in Dubai BEING IN Dubai is easier. you can check out recruitment agencies here in Dubai as well as Gulf News website online ( sorry not allowed to post links yet) to check out on possibilities.

Cheerz


----------



## Saddafiqbal

Thanks zaq,

So when did u move to dubai? n what kind of job are u doing?

did u move from uk?

cheerz

Saddaf


----------



## zaq

Saddafiqbal said:


> Thanks zaq,
> 
> So when did u move to dubai? n what kind of job are u doing?
> 
> did u move from uk?
> 
> cheerz
> 
> Saddaf


Came back to Dubai couple of months back. Was born here. so know my way around pretty well. But after 7 years of being abroad this place feels like another planet. The weather is the same tho. Dubai is just so expensive now. I have been mainly in the Far East, with brief stays in Frankfurt, Paris and Amstradam( Woo Hoo).
Im an automobile professional. 
You said your were looking for something finance related? probably lotsa oppurtunities here, however, given recent statistics, i'd say more people going OUT of Dubai rather than coming IN. but you must never believe everything you hear....


----------



## Saddafiqbal

Sounds like you had fun in Europe...thats the kind of thing I want to do (work abroad see the world abit) but not in Europe rather in Dubai...yeh i want something in finance im 22 so hardly any experience but i've been working in retail for 5 years while studying..to be honest i just want something for a year or so as i want to come back to uk..

Are their any vacancies where you work?...im a quick learner, well driven and motivated to succeed...let me know if anything going i would be really grateful...

Yes I've heard Dubai very expensive now so i thought when i move i would work in dubai but live in Sharjah (which i believe is cheaper for accommodation)..


----------



## zaq

Saddafiqbal said:


> Sounds like you had fun in Europe...thats the kind of thing I want to do (work abroad see the world abit) but not in Europe rather in Dubai...yeh i want something in finance im 22 so hardly any experience but i've been working in retail for 5 years while studying..to be honest i just want something for a year or so as i want to come back to uk..
> 
> Are their any vacancies where you work?...im a quick learner, well driven and motivated to succeed...let me know if anything going i would be really grateful...
> 
> Yes I've heard Dubai very expensive now so i thought when i move i would work in dubai but live in Sharjah (which i believe is cheaper for accommodation)..


Well, you dont have to be in Europe to have fun, Dubai is FUN as long as you dont have to go outside in the heat.... 
Well @ 22 i dont think you're taken very seriously in Finance, however if you're interested in Sales/ Administration there may exist an oppurtunity after Ramadhan. 
PM me your email adress and i'll update you with an email adress where you can send your Resume. 
Yes Dubai is expensive, not much cheaper in Sharjah, when you consider the hours you spend sitting behind the steering wheel or on the back seat of a bus looking at a sea of cars crawling ahead of you..... but then again..... people are doing it....
just my 2 cents....


----------



## Saddafiqbal

Yeh i know what u mean about being 22..its quite difficult to get interviews...yeh im interested in sales/admin role for sure...what's the salary likely to be?..(i know i might be gettig ahead of myself)..

Errrm i dunno how to PM...how do i do that?....

thanks for your help zaq...


----------



## zaq

Good question about the PM, i joined today as well, so im not sure on how to PM, probably someone reading this thread will be able to lend us a hand..... on how to PM
In the meanwhile you can add me on zaq787 a t h*tmail dot com


----------



## Saddafiqbal

zaq said:


> Good question about the PM, i joined today as well, so im not sure on how to PM, probably someone reading this thread will be able to lend us a hand..... on how to PM
> In the meanwhile you can add me on zaq787 a t h*tmail dot com


i just added you...i'll be online later..thanks for your advice n chat to u later zaq..


----------

